# Acustic strings



## lrocs (Aug 26, 2010)

Would like to hear suggestions for a new type of strings on my takamine (eg523scb) acustic. Not sure whats on it now as I got it used and I have a bit of a buzz on 2nd fret, g and d string (Might be me) and was wondering if I dropped down to a thinner guage if that would take it away. Its only audible when amped. I've been using martin m170 strings on my other acoustics but think they might be to mellow for the takamine. Any suggestions would be welcomed, thx, lrocs


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

A lighter gauge string isn't going to make the buzz go away if anything it will make it worst. Sounds like you need to take the guitar in and get it set up, it could be any of a number different things wrong causing the problem. A good luthier would be able to fix things right up.

If your right hand isn't too aggresive you could look at elixir phosphor bronze strings. They are the opposite of dull and will last longer.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

First thing is to get the guitar examined by a good tech (luthier). Once you have it playing properly you can experiment more with strings. It's like experimenting with tires, when your suspension is all messed up. 

I'm not sure if Dave Carlson is still working on guitars in the Kimberly area, but you might try to hunt him up. Otherwise you may have to make a trip to Cranbrook, or even Calgary.
Good luck.


----------



## lrocs (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks jeff and mike, I took it to "Darrell Britton" in calgary and he did a fantastic job. The neck was out just a bit so all my fooling around wouldn't have helped. Glad I took it in to him. It is a pleasure playing it now. lrocs


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

For my Guilds I have liked John Pearse 80/20 lights.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

That is great to hear Irocs there is nothing like a sweet sounding 6 or 12 sting being played, as for types of strings well after over 40 years I have found that you keep having to play with different combinations of strings Irocs, I sometimes wonder if that is caused bythe guitar opening up or just because of the nature of the wood as it ages, I have guitars that sounded fantastic with a certain brand and guage only to find years later that the sound wasn't as strong as it was back in its day. So its like learning to find that sound it needs to make all the more fun again.Ship


----------

